# Kennt Ihr Filme Ähnlich wie Duell 1971 und Black Cadillac? sind genau mein Gebiet



## xhitcher1 (27. Oktober 2014)

*Kennt Ihr Filme Ähnlich wie Duell 1971 und Black Cadillac? sind genau mein Gebiet*

Hallo ich suche Ähnliche Filme wie Black Caddillac und Duell 1971 solche Filme sind genau mein Geschmack.

Filme wo man nie weiß wer der Täter ist und sich immer Fragt warum macht der / die das oder der LKW oder Autofahrer das?.

Danke.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kennt Ihr Filme Ähnlich wie Duell 1971 und Black Cadillac? sind genau mein Gebiet*

Christine vielleicht noch und etwas weiter vom Schuss zb. Death Proof


----------



## Becks-Gold- (27. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kennt Ihr Filme Ähnlich wie Duell 1971 und Black Cadillac? sind genau mein Gebiet*

Ich hab leider nicht deine erwähnten Filme gesehen, werfe aber mal die britische Serie SHerlock in die Runde. Zwar ist weniger unklar wer der Täter ist, jedoch ist die Art und Weise wie das Verbrechen begangen wurde ganz kniffelig verpackt. Ich hatte allemal meinen Spaß dabei


----------



## xhitcher1 (28. Oktober 2014)

Becks-Gold- schrieb:


> Ich hab leider nicht deine erwähnten Filme gesehen, werfe aber mal die britische Serie SHerlock in die Runde. Zwar ist weniger unklar wer der Täter ist, jedoch ist die Art und Weise wie das Verbrechen begangen wurde ganz kniffelig verpackt. Ich hatte allemal meinen Spaß dabei


 
Was genau meinst du mit Sherlock? 



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Christine vielleicht noch und etwas weiter vom Schuss zb. Death Proof


 
Kenn ich schon  Andere noch?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kennt Ihr Filme Ähnlich wie Duell 1971 und Black Cadillac? sind genau mein Gebiet*

Hm vielleicht noch Cannonball, Frankensteins Todesrennen, Death Race 2000? Wie weit darf der Film vom Genre abweichen?


----------



## YuT666 (28. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kennt Ihr Filme Ähnlich wie Duell 1971 und Black Cadillac? sind genau mein Gebiet*

Brauchbare Vertreter sind für mich noch:

The Car - der Teufel auf Rädern von 1977

Wheels of Terror von 1990

Killdozer von 1974

Und der etwas "neuere" Highwaymen von 2004 mit Colm Feore & Jim Caviezel


----------



## xhitcher1 (29. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Kennt Ihr Filme Ähnlich wie Duell 1971 und Black Cadillac? sind genau mein Gebiet*



YuT666 schrieb:


> Brauchbare Vertreter sind für mich noch:
> 
> The Car - der Teufel auf Rädern von 1977
> 
> ...



Gibt es Killdozer und Wheels of Terror irgendwo zum Kaufen auf DEUTSCH? oder als Stream im Internet finde nur Englische Streams und bin dem Englischen nicht so mächtig! Danke.


----------



## Laudian (5. November 2014)

*AW: Kennt Ihr Filme Ähnlich wie Duell 1971 und Black Cadillac? sind genau mein Gebiet*

Ich denke es versteht sich von selbst, dass Links auf Warez-Seiten hier im Forum nicht erwünscht sind.

Alle Beiträge, die sich auf solche Seiten bezogen wurden deswegen entweder bearbeitet oder komplett entfernt.

MfG
Laudian


----------



## The_Rock (5. November 2014)

Joy Ride (mit Paul Walker) kommt dem noch am nächsten.

Teil 2 und 3 kamen später auch noch, waren aber nicht mehr so gut.


----------

